# U17/19 mls next



## R2564952 (May 13, 2021)

USSDA is long gone, with a condensed league, the games are competitive and exiting to watch. Boys look like men out there and the speed of the game is pretty quick. To all the boys who are killing it, your hard work is evident- keep it up.


----------



## watfly (May 14, 2021)

There are quite a few boys that look like men, not just big boys, at U14.


----------



## lafalafa (May 14, 2021)

My player was happy when he heard about the playoffs:

June 25-July 3 in the Dallas Metroplex to crown MLS NEXT Cup champions in four age groups (U15, U16, U17, U19). The top 128 teams in the country will participate in the championship tournament to conclude the first-ever 10-month season.








						Inaugural MLS NEXT Cup Playoffs coming to Dallas in late June | MLSSoccer.com
					

Major League Soccer's future stars will be on display as the inaugural MLS NEXT Cup Playoffs will take place from June 25-July 3 in the Dallas Metroplex to crown MLS NEXT Cup champions in four age groups (U15, U16, U17, U19). The top 128 teams in the country will participate




					www.mlssoccer.com
				




Some players look like kids one season next you know they have full beards By sophomore year n HS.

Good luck rest of the way & at Dallas.

Texas has some great bbq, should be a great time for the kids.


----------



## megnation (May 15, 2021)

Will the teams be allowed to play from California? They don't seem to be allowed to interstate travel at the moment.


----------



## Dargle (May 15, 2021)

megnation said:


> Will the teams be allowed to play from California? They don't seem to be allowed to interstate travel at the moment.


Assuming CA’s tier system ends after June 15 as previously announced, it looks like those travel restrictions will end as well.


----------



## lafalafa (May 15, 2021)

Dargle said:


> Assuming CA’s tier system ends after June 15 as previously announced, it looks like those travel restrictions will end as well.


CA Teams booking flights and hotels to TX like they  are planning on attending.


----------



## R2564952 (Jun 6, 2021)

Anyone watch the Galaxy vs LAfc game today?


----------

